# Does the Paleo Diet Work?



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2011)

In general, with only one major gripe I have, (ok, maybe two), I think the paleo diet offers some valid points and valuable insights about what we should be eating for fat loss and for good health. In fact, if you’re going to choose one of the lower carb diets, paleo is arguably one of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

